# TT Roadster Mk2 - Leaking roof



## CJ_1st_time_TT_owner (Aug 23, 2009)

HELP!

I hope someone can help me with this I have a few questions.
I've just taken delivery of a brand new Mk2 TT Roadster Sline

1) I have noticed when I'm washing the car I seem to have water running down the inside of the window. (I am very careful not to press the seal on the window so it's not that). Is anyone aware of this problem.

2) I notice the roof thumps when it closes on the windscreen. But it seems to be a louder bang on the drivers side.
Is this normal.

3) There is a whine from the gear box in 1st and 2nd gear again is this normal?

Sorry for all the questions but I'm new to TT's and so far the car has been back three times to sort out the water problem but it continues to leak.

PS

Only done 600 miles so far!

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 

First issue you bought the wrong car, should have got a proper roof  (only joking)

1. Not heard of this before, I wonder if the windows are slightly dropped and not connecting to the roof properly...
2. Thud? I guess this might be ok, but I am no ragtop owner, so we need a ragtop owners help on this 
3. I have not heard this from mine.

If you could drop the question in the MK2 forum and you would get a better response


----------



## CJ_1st_time_TT_owner (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks I was starting to wonder whether I should have bought a hard top!

I've dropped it in the Mk2 forum. Thanks I missed that.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont for get to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## CJ_1st_time_TT_owner (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for everyones comments.

Here is the update for you. After several trip to repair the leak, realign the doors, respray the boot and bonnet over a period of 10 weeks I'd had enough.

I've rejected the car and a new one is on order to arrive roughly around March time 2010. Just in time to make full use of it for the spring and summer months. Just hope we have dry weather this time!

It was a long old slog but got there in the end. In the mean time I still have the TT to drive around in until the new one arrives.

Thanks again for everyones responses.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not agood start but glad you got sorted in the end


----------



## CJ_1st_time_TT_owner (Aug 23, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Not agood start but glad you got sorted in the end


No not a good start but there is something about the TT that pulls you in, so not really fussed. It'll all be sorted soon so roll on the dry weather! (Doesn't leak with the roof down!)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CJ_1st_time_TT_owner said:


> so roll on the dry weather! (Doesn't leak with the roof down!)


They can do on the M1 when it starts to rain coming back from the TTOC national day :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

